# Interested in getting my first Cervelo...



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I'm into road biking for one year now and can't think of any other activity I'd rather do outdoors. Absolutely love it. I bought my first road bike last year, after being a mountain biker for years. I bought a Bianchi Sempre, which is a great bike. I've upgraded the wheels to ones I've built and upgraded the 105 crank to Ultegra. Really dig the bike, but have also noted that a more aero-styled bike would be great to have. 

I've been intrigued with Cervleo bikes, so I test rode an S2 and S5 today at the LBS. Both were on clearance, as they were last year's models. I honestly could not tell the difference between them. Both were SRAM Rival and both felt and handled about the same. The S5 was $2850 and the S2 was $2400. The salesman told me I'd be "faster" on the S5. Great sales pitch! Probably true, but I honestly could not tell a difference between the two, probably because I'm still relatively new to road biking. Gonna give this more thought, but was curious from the current owners of how happy they are with their S-series bike and if there's any additional info I should know between the two models. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You are correct and the sales rep is also correct. You would get a faster time on a S5, if you are a pro or a racer. For an average joe like you and I, we won't see much difference in time, maybe a couple of seconds over a course of 20-30 mile ride. I love my 2011 S2 I got last spring, which also come with full Rival group. I definitely feel like spending less effort on a windy day like today if you are riding into a head wind and will be effortless if you have a tail wind. Cross wind, not so much. I upgraded my wheels, tires and saddle from stock and swapped out the alloy spacers for carbon ones because I like the look, not the weight saving. I can't get enough of riding it.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Both great bikes.

As the S2 is really the last of the "old" Cervelo's, I would recommend spending the extra $400 for the S5. The S2 is a great bike, but the S5 is simply better in every way, and is worth the extra few hundred.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have an S2 and have ridden the S5. I like the feel of my S2. Could have bought either. I have put 5000 plus miles on mine in the last 14 months and love it. I will ride it until it falls apart. I upgraded the wheels to BOYD Vitesse and they are awesome. I ride with a lot of guys with deep carbon rims like ZIPPs and I out climb them. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I love my S2, but for a mere extra $450, I'd get the S5. That's a screamin' deal.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

bayAreaDude said:


> I love my S2, but for a mere extra $450, I'd get the S5. That's a screamin' deal.


Yeah man, I'm seriously considering it. I like the paint scheme from last year's model too, which is a plus. I think I'll have to sell a guitar to purchase, but it might be worth doing.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Like I said before, if you are not a weight weenie, then go for the S5. If you are, then go for the S2 since it has less carbon material(no wheel hugging frame).


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Cool- thanks again for the input. I'm definitely not a weight weenie and both these models are lightweight to begin with. 

Here's another option that I've noted: Would you guys say it's worth considering buying a used Cervelo s2 with upgraded components (such as Dura Ace) for about the same money as a new/clearance priced s2 (stock Rival)? I've been warned about buying used, but was interested in what you guys thought. This is assuming the used bike is in good shape, has been properly maintained, and checks out.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't just because I'd want the frame warranty that's only valid for the original owner.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

bayAreaDude said:


> I wouldn't just because I'd want the frame warranty that's only valid for the original owner.


Never having owned a Cervelo (yet), are they known to have frame issues? Or is this just a peace of mind thing to consider?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

There were issues with the R3 bbright back in 2010 from I read on this forum. They have since corrected the problem. I haven't heard of any issues with the new model of bikes. Yes, the warranty is more for 'In case $h!t happen'.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

skhan007 said:


> I'm into road biking for one year now and can't think of any other activity I'd rather do outdoors. Absolutely love it. I bought my first road bike last year, after being a mountain biker for years. I bought a Bianchi Sempre, which is a great bike. I've upgraded the wheels to ones I've built and upgraded the 105 crank to Ultegra. Really dig the bike, but have also noted that a more aero-styled bike would be great to have.
> 
> I've been intrigued with Cervleo bikes, so I test rode an S2 and S5 today at the LBS. Both were on clearance, as they were last year's models. I honestly could not tell the difference between them. Both were SRAM Rival and both felt and handled about the same. The S5 was $2850 and the S2 was $2400. The salesman told me I'd be "faster" on the S5. Great sales pitch! Probably true, but I honestly could not tell a difference between the two, probably because I'm still relatively new to road biking. Gonna give this more thought, but was curious from the current owners of how happy they are with their S-series bike and if there's any additional info I should know between the two models. Thanks in advance.


I would buy the S2 and upgrade the wheels and tires rather buying an S5 and doing the same thing. Bikes are to close in performance to blow extra money on with hardly any benefit.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> Never having owned a Cervelo (yet), are they known to have frame issues? Or is this just a peace of mind thing to consider?


Yeah, like other guy said there were some bottom bracket crack issues a few years ago - can find it on the Cervelo owners forum. Not sure if that affected S2/5 or not. Personally I'd want the warranty even I'd never heard about that, but that's just because if something happened to the frame, I'd be back to aluminum because I'm poor and can't afford to replace it.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

bayAreaDude said:


> I wouldn't just because I'd want the frame warranty that's only valid for the original owner.


Ditto. I haven't heard of problems with the new frames but no sense risking it. That said, I did have to warranty a 2010 frame (due to BB cracks) and it was a piece of cake. I'm now riding a brand new 2013 frame and it's way better than my old bike. I almost feel guilty. Sometimes you don't know with carbon fiber. If it was a cheap alu frame I wouldn't worry about it. But if you're spending $$$ for Cervelo carbon, protect your investment and be an original owner.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Both are awesome bikes and the S5 will be slightly faster...but here are a couple things to consider. 

The S2 has a convention external bottom bracket while the S5 has BBRight...with most mountain bikes being external BB's, there's a better chance a shop will have parts if you need to service the BB away from your local Cervelo dealer.

The S5 is faster, but the clearances are tighter as well. If you want 25 mm tires, it could be getting a bit tight on the S5 while the S2 has a bit more room.

As Roadone noted, the S2 is pretty quick...sure, the design is older, but it still has a pro tour heritage and the materials have been updated, even if the design hasn't been.

The S5 is an iconic frame, like the old P3...if you want it to be immediately identified by the frame shape, the S5 is the way to go. The S2 has a lot more conventional look and can get lost in the pack.

Unless I am mistaken, the S5 will be a hair bit lighter and stiffer.

Both are simply awesome riding bikes....way more comfort than I was expecting for speed oriented bikes.

In being honest and giving full disclosure, I was in the same sort of position myself and decided on the S2. So far it has proven faster than my non-pro butt has any hope of pushing it.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you ever consider moving your Ultegra components over to the Cervelo? Now Im not saying I know if you can... but if I was in your situation... I would establish that information. Then you can possibly re-use majority of the stuff you have.


----------

